# 2005 chevy 1500



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im looking to replace my truck that crapped out on me this past weekend and want something newer. i found this http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...e&systime=&scarid=296774276&rdm=1303959568443

how do these newer body style's plow? i have a boss 7'6 super duty im going to throw on the front just because thats what i have and no one is going to tell me i cant or i need to buy a smaller plow..... please leave that out of my thread as i wouldnt do it to yours. i know they make great power and are pretty durable, just looking at how they plow. im also going to park it most of the time, i have another car and even when it snows im going to plow with it and wash it to put it back away and in the summer it might be lucky to see 500 miles a year. it wont see much use, and when it plows they will be small commercial lots and condos along with driveways, nothing major or to heavy for a 1500. let me know from the mouth of to owners or from experience. NOT that it is a 1500 and cant plow cause i disagree and its all about maintness and i treat my stuff with respect! Thank guys and sorry if that came off a little harsh, but i know some people are just going to tear into the thread with out reading and say the 1500 series cant plow.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

I have the identical truck but a 2003. I love the way it plows. Mine has a 7.5 fisher on it with wings to bring it to 9'8". It has timbrens in front and a few cranks on the torsion bars (3-4 turns). It handles the plow very well, even with the wings. It has no problems even on long pushes as long as you watch how much snow you're pushing or how heavy the snow is - the same as any truck no matter the size. Some guys will always over-push even if you give them an Osh Kosh. I love my truck for the amount of plowing I do and the size of lots and driveways. I hope you have as good of luck with yours as mine has been for me!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for the good feedback, i was going to throw wings on mine but i decided i might not but we will see. i have never had a problem with the 1500 pushing and never had any trouble even in the past blizzard we had. i just dont really need a 3/4 ton cause the trucks going to sit alot.


----------



## cssjim (Nov 18, 2010)

Going from a regular cab to a extra cab truck will take some getting used to. Like yourself I plowed with a regular cab for years and I hate plowing with the extra cab. I know some guys don't mind but you just can't see the same. Other than that nice ride.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well i drive an extended cap on a regular basis, i have driven a truck just like it and i fell in love. and one got any pics with a boss blade back rack and tool box?


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

The reason I have the wings is to prevent running over any snow on corners and also on a couple of accounts there are some trees hanging right along the edge of what needs to be plowed and I hate running all the branches against my truck. It gives you just that little extra overhanging the edge of the truck sometimes. Now I'll never go back to not using them because productivity is up so much.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is what I think. Nice looking truck and yes a 1500 will plow snow all day long without a problem.
I plowed for many years with a 1/2 ton truck.
If you keep this truck for any length of time plowing is gonna be really hard on it. In the long run the repairs may equal or cost more than what a 3/4 or 1 ton would cost if you spent the extra now.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I have an 03 Sierra extended cab with the 5.3L. 156k on her. I also run wings. The truck looks in great shape. I added a leaf in the rear to help with 600lbs ballast and cranked up the torsions. It plows fine. I would check under the rear fender flares for rust. It is common to cover this problem area with "factory" flares. Hope you can get it for the right price. All the best.Thumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for the inut guys, i have rear air bags for it so weight wont be an issue holding the ballest and other supplies, once i sell my truck im going o be getting another one just going to be a couple weeks but ill deff be looking at a half ton unless i find a 3/4 ton at a resonable price.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice looking truck. With the right driver and care it will plow many years. 

What I would question is price. That seems kind of high and looks like the it will need the console fix if it is reading 70 mph standing still. 

I would offer $8,000 and see if they balk.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yea, I have been looking at thatbody style a lot, found a couple nice trucks for around 10 grand so the will come down to eight. More that likely. Also should I do the regular Gm mods or ar there a couple others to do with the newer trucks? T bars, good set or shocks, tires. What else should I do to the from end? I always run weight, up to 700 depending.g on the type of snow.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

another question, should i get tbar keys(my last truck had them) to level it out or just crank the bars up 3/4 of the way? im going to have airbags in the rear to level the entire truck our in the summer to it wont look rediculas.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

3-4 Turns should level you out.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks stik, also i know im full of questions but i always do my reserch before i buy and ask a ton of questions! the gm tow mirriors on the 3/4 tons, will they bolt up to the 1500's? im a really big fan of them and i basically learned how to drive with them on a 250 so iwould love to get a set to stick on there, not that ill be towing alot but ore or less for looks and visibility!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

they bolt up, my buddy just put a set on his 04 1500.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1285404 said:


> thanks stik, also i know im full of questions but i always do my reserch before i buy and ask a ton of questions! the gm tow mirriors on the 3/4 tons, will they bolt up to the 1500's? im a really big fan of them and i basically learned how to drive with them on a 250 so iwould love to get a set to stick on there, not that ill be towing alot but ore or less for looks and visibility!


I've found that mine have a very large blind spot in them that takes a while to get used to. But otherwise I'm a big fan of them.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

DareDog;1285421 said:


> they bolt up, my buddy just put a set on his 04 1500.


so i can buy them for any 3/4 ton and ill be golden correct?


Mark13;1285463 said:


> I've found that mine have a very large blind spot in them that takes a while to get used to. But otherwise I'm a big fan of them.


when my dad had his 6.payup(ford) his had a blind spot in them as well, i loved that truck and was suppossed to get it and then it started having the typical problems and was in the shop more than we could enjoy it so we traded it in lol

im just thinking about the looks and they open up a new world for seeing when towing.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

yep,

he got them on ebay for couple hundred. (275 i think)


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

can't answer your specific question. but i do see plenty of chevy 1500's with the tow style mirrors on them


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i see alot of 1500's around me with them, i think it makes the truck. how long does he transmissions last in the trucks if the are cared for? my buddies dad has a 2001 with the 5.3 and he has 180k on his origanial and he uses the piss out of his truck. just curious i have never ownded anything that was an automatic im kinda old school lol


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Shouldnt have a prob with the trans. The 4l60e is a good little trans. But keep in mind, its little! Take your time from forward to reverse. you wont be able to get a little rough with it like you could with the manual. You'll tear reverse out in a heartbeat. Believe me, ive done it. Lucky i'm a mechanic tho. 200 bucks worth of parts and a weekend later, i had the trans rebuilt and was back in business!


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

keep the fluid clean and don't beat on it and it will last a long time. Maintenance is cheaper than replacement, as with anything


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ X's 2!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks guys, that really my only concern it the trans. my manuel im not going to lie i beat the tar out of it didnt have to stop all the way, could bang gears plowing. i guess im going to just have to take it easy on it and see what happens. do you guys recomend getting a bigget tranny cooler like the dodges or are the factory ones good enough?

im ot going to lie either, i have never owned an automatic in almost 5 years of driving!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

feel free to throw some comments out there, here is the truck im going to look at saturday. looks sold and clean but pics never justify!

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...pe=b&num_records=25&cardist=27&standard=false


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Its too bad you couldnt have just held on to your old truck for plowing and gotten the new one too. Clean truck your looking at though! Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I just ran it and it has NO warranty history. Not a single repair under warranty.


----------

